

Ask HN: Who's using Lisp today? - fbuilesv

I know that in the past several companies like Viaweb and Reddit have used Lisp for their production services. After reading Hackers &#38; Painters I've been motivated to deepen my Lisp knowledge, so I'm wondering, who's using Lisp in their production systems today?<p>I know HN does, but is there any other known website currently using it?
======
plunchete
You can also look for companies doing Clojure a Lisp on JVM. You can view a
list here
[http://dev.clojure.org/display/community/Clojure+Success+Sto...](http://dev.clojure.org/display/community/Clojure+Success+Stories)

------
rednum
Here is a list of succesful companies using Allegro Common Lisp:

<http://www.franz.com/success/>

[Note: I don't know if it's up-to-date and how significant is actually common
lisp in those companies codebases.]

Also as a side note, Reddit is no longer using lisp, they are using python.

------
zck
Here's a list of companies using Lisp in production:
<http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/lisp-companies/> . pg also has a list of
Lisp applications: <http://paulgraham.com/apps.html>

